# How do you re-season a humidor?



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I started seasoning my humidor on Friday at 4 after I thought my hygrometer was calibrated. Well, turns out I screwed up the calibration because I added too much water to the salt. So, before, I had left my humidor closed with a full humidifier puck and a shot glass of water without wiping down the cedar. The hygrometer was, I thought, calibrated to be about 7-10 degrees below actual, and has slowly been rising, until this morning when I checked it, and it read nearly 75! Accounting for difference, that's about 82-85! Then, I took it out of the front, took off the fitting band, covered the hole, and set it inside, and it dropped to a reading of 70 in a matter of minutes! So, I decided that I must restart the process. I took the puck and water out, and restarted a salt test correctly. I also left the humi open to let the cedar lose any moisture that it gained during the mess-up. Does this sound right? Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Season using sponges. Google: Herf N Turf seasons a humidor "puff" and you get your answer. I'd post a link but I'm on my phone and that's a pain is the @$$.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually read that after I started, ugh...

Is it okay to start again?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd think so. IMO its always ok to reseason.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The first thing you should do is properly calibrate you hygrometer. Leave the humidor alone for now.

Once you are confident with your hygrometer, check your humidor's RH. This will determine if you need to reseason or just continue the seasoning process.


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

To season a humidor I find a large sponge for about two days to be the simplest method, then introducing your humidification media for another day. You mentioned a humidification puck, have you thought about what other types of humidification media you'll use? Since you don't have a digital hygrometer (highly recommended) I'd take a look at either 'preset' beads or boveda packets. If space isn't an issue consider silica beads (KL). I remember being extra cautious about the whole seasoning process of my first humidor, looking back I can say just have fun with the whole thing and expect to make adjustments. The good thing is once your humidor is seasoned, you shouldn't ever have to do it again as long as its in use. Good luck!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, so I decided to start over. Went and got a $12 Indoor humidity monitor, and have that in there now along with the re-calibrated analog. I put a sponge in distilled water, and wrung it out almost dry and wiped down the cedar (Don't worry, there was hardly anything on the sponge. Took slight effort to even get a color change.) Then, I dunked the sponge and left it quite wet on a saucer in the humi, and closed the lid. After a few minutes, the digital hygrometer read 76. I'm pretty confident this should do it. Will take out the sponge tomorrow, and put in a full puck in it's place.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

If you are certain, take out anything that adds moisture and see where you are after 24 hours.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I'm going to leave the sponge for 24, and then see.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The higher RH will not hurt. There is now need to rush the seasoning, I was wondering how are you planning on getting the RH down?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> If you are certain, take out anything that adds moisture and see where you are after 24 hours.


+1 with this guy.

Good Luck and welcome to Puff ! Hey 75%RH is enough. You'll be shopping for beads when the unit is up to 79% and your cigars are unrolling. There's a new game in town. Last night the news said this was the hottest season in 100 years. You are never going to keep a box inside at 75%RH or lower, when outside RH is 81%. Certainly not by adding humidity with a puck. Sounds wet enough. Give warp and mold a break. Pull the sponge tonight, add a calibrated Hygrometer and see where you're at. Sounds wet enough in my opinion. Just Sayin.
Tell us how it goes


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure what it's like in Wisconsin. But here in New Jersey I haven't needed to add water my humi since May... I even put some 65% beads in dry and it's still holding at 68%


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> Not sure what it's like in Wisconsin. But here in New Jersey I haven't needed to add water my humi since May... I even put some 65% beads in dry and it's still holding at 68%


Since April setup here. Actually looking forward to later in the year I can add a puck again and be greeted with that great aroma. 
I think these beads "absorb odor" as well.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Season using sponges. Google: Herf N Turf seasons a humidor "puff" and you get your answer. I'd post a link but I'm on my phone and that's a pain is the @$$.


Got it for you.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I guess I'm pulling the sponge, lol! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, so I just pulled the sponge, and the digital hygrometer inside went from 75 to 74 quickly. It also said that the highest level had been 76, which I figured was normal according to HNT's guide. I'll check it in the morning to see if it's holding steady!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

For seasoning I just put a small bowl of water (regular water... which becomes distilled as soon as it evaporates anyway) in the humi and let it sit for a couple days. The wood lining will absorb what it can in that period. Then I stick to either 69% propylene glycol, or 69% humipacks (those little paper sack things) and dont worry about it anymore.

For humidification in all my humis, I use Brigham Humidor Solution (stuff I have now is 70%). It's anti-fungal meaning mold doesn't grow as easily in humis humidified with prop.glycol than with water.

Seeing as how it's 70% humidity IN the solution itself, you could probably just wipe it around inside your humi for a quick seasoning.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, so it's been 12 hours since I removed the sponge, and the rh has definitely dropped. It now reads 69 and has been that way a couple hours. Do you think it's time to introduce the humidification puck?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Is it actually okay to re-season something that's been left alone for 6 months because you thought it was fine and just refilled the distilled water every now and then? These replies here seem either personal stories or complex or sending to links, I'd appreciate a more concise and to my point reply if that's possible.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If it's still holding at 69%, I'd say you're fine to add your regular media and cigars. That's a little high for my tastes, but to each their own. I'd like to see it 64-66'ish.


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> Is it actually okay to re-season something that's been left alone for 6 months because you thought it was fine and just refilled the distilled water every now and then? These replies here seem either personal stories or complex or sending to links, I'd appreciate a more concise and to my point reply if that's possible.


The seasoning process isn't a science, so outside of everyones personal experiences through trial and error you won't get much better information than what has already been mentioned in this thread and the link to herf n turf's stickied post.

In response to your question, it is okay to reseason if it's really needed. Is your humidor bone dry? What is the current rh in there? A concise description of the current state of the humidor would be helpful.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> If it's still holding at 69%, I'd say you're fine to add your regular media and cigars. That's a little high for my tastes, but to each their own. I'd like to see it 64-66'ish.


Thanks! May I ask why it's a little high? I thought cigars were best kept at 70?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That was a number 'invented' by Zino Davidoff back in the 1930's. He got it in his head the 70% was ideal and sold it (along with how you should never smoke a cigar past half-way) to the public. It was originally a sales gimmick (as nearly every one of his utterances were) to tell the clientele that his cigars were not dried out (as was often the case back then).

Since, most of us have found that we encounter burn and draw issues far more frequently at this number than at 65%, but experience no sacrifice in flavor by lowering it.

Plant biologists will tell you 75% is ideal, but try convincing the cigar to smoke worth a damn.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> That was a number 'invented' by Zino Davidoff back in the 1930's. He got it in his head the 70% was ideal and sold it (along with how you should never smoke a cigar past half-way) to the public. It was originally a sales gimmick (as nearly every one of his utterances were) to tell the clientele that his cigars were not dried out (as was often the case back then).
> 
> Since, most of us have found that we encounter burn and draw issues far more frequently at this number than at 65%, but experience no sacrifice in flavor by lowering it.
> 
> Plant biologists will tell you 75% is ideal, but try convincing the cigar to smoke worth a damn.


Thanks for the info! Hopefully with it having held at 69 for a few hours, and putting a puck and sticks in there, it will come down to 67 or so.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

What size is it?


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> What size is it?


It's a 50 count.


----------

